# Sound coming through HDMI after installing graphics card!



## matt1404 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi,
I have recently upgraded my pc with a sapphire HD4850, which is giving me fantastic visual performance in games. However i seem to have lost my sound. It currently says that there are no analogue audio devices conneceted, just the HDMI one. i think i have an on board sound card, and the Hd4850 appears to "support 7.1 surround sound via HDMI". Am i supposed to connect the graphics card to the sound card box thing on my motherboard in some way, because i cannot see a way of doing this. Would i also need Catalyst media centre, which i also seem unable to obtain.
Please help me. I am running a Compaq presario SR2129UK and have tried to reinstall the drivers from the compaq site, no use. It just says that it is outputting sound through HDMI. 
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

NV I see you have Vista


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In the Control Panel open Sounds and Audio Devices> on the Hardware Tab select your onboard device > then properties > under device usage select Enable.


----------



## matt1404 (Sep 6, 2008)

Only the HDMI device is shown, it is like the new card has deleted the presence of my on board sound. Also, mine is no longer called sound and audio devices as it used to be, but just sound. 
Would a cheap sound card solve this problem?
Matt


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think before I did that I would give Sapphire a call, I don't have anything ATI here to look at right now but I would think there is a setting in ccc for hdmi or sound do you have the latest update patches and drivers from ATI?


----------



## matt1404 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi, i would try that but i cannot find any sapphire support numbers for the UK. only USA (on the site) 
Matt


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try going here and registering the card if you haven't already you then should be able to sign and get local or Toll Free support numbers it is ATI support rather then Sapphire but the results should be better> http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I would suggest this is a driver issue, as HDMI is meant to carry sound as well as picture. It sounds like it is overriding the settings.


----------

